# What the Point in Jailbreaking??



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

What are the benefits to it right now as i hear there isnt much you can do because SummerBoard and the Unlock. Let me know if there are benefits to it, im new to this and just got my iPhone two days ago.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

There are 3 reasons I want to jailbreak my 2.0.1 when it's available to me (windows).

1) Allows me to install Apps that aren't in the APPLE online store. 
2) Allows me to get at the file system directly (upload music without Itunes etc)
3) Allows me to play with the system, such as tether it etc.

If you don't want to explore the device and fiddle in it's abilities, there may not be a draw for you to Jailbreak. Don't feel pressured to do something unless you see the benefit and are drawn to it.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

I wondered whats the point as well... but once I did it, it was like I had been using a crippled phone!


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> I wondered whats the point as well... but once I did it, it was like I had been using a crippled phone!


Really? I jailbreaked the 2.0 firmware on my 3G but found Cydia more buggy than Apple's software. I downloaded Customize but didn't expect any great improvements from the different iPhone elements I could potentially customize. 

I was more looking forward to cool apps that aren't allowed in the App Store but it seems there aren't any good ones out yet for 2.0.

I just updated to 2.0.1 through the iTunes because it was supposed to actually fix bugs (which is didn't from what I can tell) and I didn't care about being jailbroken because I didn't use any jailbroken features.

Can you go into more detail about the jailbreak features you use? 

PS: With all that said I'm downloading the ipsw to jailbreak 2.0.1 right now


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

How do you get Cydia then after jailbreaking, thats one thing i didnt come across. Can anyone customize backgrounds and icons yet?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Jailbreaking in my opinion at the moment is absolutely pointless unless you really want to get into the system files of the iPhone, which not many people care about. Cydia is buggy as hell, and Installer 4.0 is also in BETA which means that there's really no reason to jailbreak at the moment. 

2.0.1 is awesome though. Updating from 2.0 didn't help my problems, but doing a restore and setting up as a new phone really sped things up for me!


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Well I updated to 2.0.1 & everything seemed to be going fine (except that it relocked my Pwnage 2.0 jailbroken phone & I had a couple of custom settings & apps I needed/wanted to use. I tried Jailbreaking it once more using Pwnage 2.0.2 (new app) & wow... No more Rogers network, only WiFi worked. I tried reseting the network settings, nada! Tried reseting my phone to factory settings & finally after the fifth time it seems to be working. Although it's frustrating I'm going to try again this evening.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Rounder said:


> Jailbreaking in my opinion at the moment is absolutely pointless unless you really want to get into the system files of the iPhone, which not many people care about. Cydia is buggy as hell, and Installer 4.0 is also in BETA which means that there's really no reason to jailbreak at the moment.
> 
> 2.0.1 is awesome though. Updating from 2.0 didn't help my problems, but doing a restore and setting up as a new phone really sped things up for me!


Cydia on 2.0 worked well for me. I didn't get a chance to use Cydia & Installer 4.0 on 2.0.1 bc the custom restore bricked my phone :S


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Rounder said:


> 2.0.1 is awesome though. Updating from 2.0 didn't help my problems, but doing a restore and setting up as a new phone really sped things up for me!


Not wanting to hijack the thread, but can you comment on what happens when you setup as a new phone? Can all the app and store purchases you have made be used on the 'new' phone? I'm still having major issues with backup time, but otherwise my phone has been great. I'm tempted to do a complete restore to 2.0.1 and setup as new, but obviously don't want to lose the paid purchases I've made.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

With the App Store I don't really feel the need to jailbreak. I'm quite happy with the Apps that are available through Apple. My only wish is that something like SummerBoard is allowed and comes out. I really liked my 300 theme on my 1st generation phone.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

AgentXXL said:


> Not wanting to hijack the thread, but can you comment on what happens when you setup as a new phone? Can all the app and store purchases you have made be used on the 'new' phone? I'm still having major issues with backup time, but otherwise my phone has been great. I'm tempted to do a complete restore to 2.0.1 and setup as new, but obviously don't want to lose the paid purchases I've made.


No you don't lose Apps... all you really lose from Restoring is Usage, and SMS from what I've seen. Other than that, you just sync everything right back on your iPhone


----------



## marxibon (Aug 20, 2008)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Well I updated to 2.0.1 & everything seemed to be going fine (except that it relocked my Pwnage 2.0 jailbroken phone & I had a couple of custom settings & apps I needed/wanted to use. I tried Jailbreaking it once more using Pwnage 2.0.2 (new app) & wow... No more Rogers network, only WiFi worked. I tried reseting the network settings, nada! Tried reseting my phone to factory settings & finally after the fifth time it seems to be working. Although it's frustrating I'm going to try again this evening.


Hi there please can you help coz it seems im havin the same problem! i jailbreaked my phone but now ive lost all network and cant use the phone functions on it? What can i do to get my network back? please help me.....
Cheers


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

marxibon said:


> Hi there please can you help coz it seems im havin the same problem! i jailbreaked my phone but now ive lost all network and cant use the phone functions on it? What can i do to get my network back? please help me.....
> Cheers


Can you jail it back?


----------



## marxibon (Aug 20, 2008)

Yea i restored back to the factory setting with itunes and thankfully it worked fine, i had a my network and signal! but when i jailbreak it again, i then lose it? i love the new app from cydia and want to keep them on my phone but not at the exspence of me not being able to make or receive a call???? any ideas????


----------



## marxibon (Aug 20, 2008)

If you think you can help me and if you done mind then add me on msm so it would be easier you talking me through this.... its marxibon @ live .cheers and hope you can help...


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

marxibon said:


> Yea i restored back to the factory setting with itunes and thankfully it worked fine, i had a my network and signal! but when i jailbreak it again, i then lose it? i love the new app from cydia and want to keep them on my phone but not at the exspence of me not being able to make or receive a call???? any ideas????


Assuming that you are using a 3G... just make sure that the *Activate The Phone* option is NOT selected in the jailbreak procedure..


----------



## marxibon (Aug 20, 2008)

No mines only the normal one coz my partner had an upgrade and i had the old phone! because of that, im on pay as you go! do you think that will effect me?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I Jailbroke mine, I enjoy the customization of Winterboard for themes and colours, really makes it "Mine".
I have the Carrier set as my Last name... There are cracked games, but I'm not a fan of the Games on the iPhone.
But the main reason I did mine was for the Last.fm Scrobbler, so EVERYTHING I listen to gets tracked by my Last.fm account. Apple won't allow it because it "Runs in the background".


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

What's the point in jailbreaking??

I'm surfing right now while on the Via Train.... tethering works perfect.

I have edited the carrier label to say "Telus"... Rogers sucks, and now I feel a bit better. Next week I will switch to "T-Mobile".

I also edited the keyboard, and other looks with winterboard. The theme now matches my MacBook Air.

There are many other useful apps, and growing everyday -- such as Intelliscreen.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

zlinger said:


> What's the point in jailbreaking??
> 
> I'm surfing right now while on the Via Train.... tethering works perfect.
> 
> ...


Intelliscreen was a great idea when it was free. I will not pay for a Jailbreak App ever.


----------

